# Gladiator video clip



## Royzee617 (May 19, 2005)

A snippet showing some nice biplanes of the pre-WW2 (ish) period. Sadly just a glimpse of the Hind.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)

that's pretty damned sweet...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Lovely vid Roy, there's going to be another Glady in the sky not too long down the road it's restorations is coming on fine.
_image from my peronel collection_[/i]


----------



## mosquitoman (May 20, 2005)

Where's that one being restored? Shuttleworth?


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2005)

Duxford Mossie 
While I was there I thought of you and took a snap.
All ready for the July air show.


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

It looks great!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 20, 2005)

SWEET!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 20, 2005)

Are they TT markings? Or are they trying to give it the same paint scheme as W4050?


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2005)

Im goner have to take a trip and see all those great beasts in action the Corsair looked really nice and I counted 5 spites and 3 tangs a P47 and alsorts of really gleaming warbirds even the old Lysander has been bulled up ready
Ive got some shots of the American museum wing guys (its a really tribute to the US flyboys from WW2 to the present) but Ill post them in a Duxford thread. This is all the info that was available on the Mossie,Mossie.
_all images are from my own personel collection and may be used in the public domain_


----------



## Royzee617 (May 20, 2005)

Phew gorgeous pics!

Really whets my appetite for another Duxford visit. Vidcam in hand of course!


----------



## trackend (May 20, 2005)

Ive been thinking of getting one Roy but the choice is daunting so far Which magazine online seems to go for the Sony - HC30es as good value but without loosing the image quality and several write up's else where seem to agree have you (or any of you other guys) any thoughts. Roy Ideally I would like one with not less than a 15X optical Zoom and i have a limited budget of less tham £500


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

Those are great pics.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 21, 2005)

Royzee and Trackend, are either of you going to Flying Legends?


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

I'm going and in my party of 5 they'll be three digital cameras with 160 pictures per camera, and a video camera.


----------



## trackend (May 21, 2005)

I am too Mossie, on me own Ill be the old prat with the Fleet air arm Tee Shirt or the Stringbag one. Two digital one EOS 35MM with 600mm lens and one 35mm compact.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 21, 2005)

You should all hold up big signs for each other, like you see at airports.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

Why don't you hop across the pond and join us NS?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

If it were that easy, I'd be there.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

Oh well, if you do go, look for the guy round the model stalls or in the Flypast enclosure wearing a grey Mossie t-shirt


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

Why grey can't you afford soap powder Mossie


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> You should all hold up big signs for each other, like you see at airports.


If you think I'm goner walk around Duxford holding a sign above me swede with dickhead written on it you can think again Skim
_sorry bout the double post guys_


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)




----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 23, 2005)

is the shuttleworths gladiator the only gladiator flying in the world? i can not think of any others myself.


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

There is one getting closer to being ready to fly Ollie, each time I go to Duxford it has progressed a bit further this shot was taken a week ago.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

i know there is the one at duxford. i have many photos of that and the beaufighter being restored next to it. unfortunatly that gladiatio is not flyable. 
quick update on the shuttleworth collections example, its grounded. they took the magneto off it after the lysanders magneto packed up away at a display to fly it home. got the lysander home and then damamged the gladiators magneto on the lysander at the next display.

so there are no other Gladiators flyable out there?


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

Not till (with a bit of luck) next year Ollie


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

wheres the next one going to be then? i dont think that one at the iwm is going to be finished for then. i am also greatly exited by the gladiators neibour in the hanger, the beughfighter.


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

I wouldn't be quite so sure Ollie in the time between flying legends and the autumn air show both wings have gone on and a large number of the control lines and plumbing has been installed. The Beaufighter society was really on the hustle at the AAS, gathering funds.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

it is good to see progress being made. the photo below was taken on the 10th september this year:



they are making good progress with her. the next picture is of the beaufighter for any interested partys.



the cockpit i tried to photograph but it did not come out very well.


----------



## trackend (Oct 24, 2005)

Be nice to see them in the air when ever they are completed 
The Lysander was estimated by one of the guys working on the rebuild in the sheds as perhaps 2-3 years before she's ready.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 25, 2005)

its good to see someone managing to get a photo of the beaufighter cockpit. anyone got a completion date on the Blenhim they are restoring?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice pic Lee. Can't help you there I am afraid Ollie..


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 25, 2005)

i dont think there is anyone that knows anything about aeroplanes out there that is not looking forward to that blenhim flying.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 26, 2005)

Great shots Ollie - amazing how complicated the Glad is under the skin. 30s technology. Daft it taking so long - would not suit WW2 conditions. Weren't they able to make a complete bomber in 24 hours... some old film I saw shows them building a Lanc in a day.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 26, 2005)

thank you for the compliments on my photos. i just take loads and hope some are good. generaly i get 3 or good ones. yes the gladiators structure is complicated but it was fairly robust. the wellingtons structue was incredibly complicated but she was extremly tough,


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 30, 2005)

They say that with a digital camera you can review and delete any pix you don't like. But I bought a 1 gig card for our new one so I just snap away and keep it all. Then I upload to the PC and mess about with them and only deleting. Besides under some light conditions you can't see the screen very well anyway.

But the new Canon has one big advantage - the batteries. You can pop in some new AA cells whenever the old ones run out. My DV Cam requires you to plug into the charger via the mains while some cameras need to dock to a PC to draw power via USB to charge.


----------

